# Mighty Bright Problem



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Mighty Bright 2 and recently the bottom light started flickering. While the strobe effect looks nice on my Disney hunks screensavers (almost feels like I've got my own little personal Chippendale show going on) but I regress...

It's absolutely awful for reading. Having just 1 light lit isn't quite bright enough for me. Does anybody know if I can fix or replace bulbs in the thing? Or is it time to get a new one (and save this one for showtime!   ) 

I had a spare, but I think my mom "borrowed" it while she was visiting in the spring.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Verilux does the same thing, I am perpetually "flicking" it with my fingers to get it to light completely.

I just got a Mighty Bright 2, and if it starts doing the same, it will go out the window.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried the flicking with my finger but it didn't help. The window may be the next option.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The window option is easy. You simply lift and chuck. 

Of course, you have to make sure the screen is out.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Did you change the three AAA batteries?  I change mine almost once a month, because I don't like it dim.  I haven't experienced the flickering though, even when the batteries are on the low side.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have a Mighty Bright 2 and recently the bottom light started flickering. While the strobe effect looks nice on my Disney hunks screensavers (almost feels like I've got my own little personal Chippendale show going on) but I regress...
> 
> It's absolutely awful for reading. Having just 1 light lit isn't quite bright enough for me. Does anybody know if I can fix or replace bulbs in the thing? Or is it time to get a new one (and save this one for showtime!  )


Their page for the Xtra Flex 2 says "SUPER LED as bright as six regular LEDs and never needs replacing." and the only replacement bulb of any kind on their website is for the Mighty Bright® Classic incandescent light. You might contact the company and see what they say! Maybe they'll send you a new one. How long have you had it?

Here's the KB link for a new one. 










Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd send off an email AND make sure they also know you are often providing them with free advertising/recommendations on KB.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am starting to wonder how long these little lights really last... I loved my Verilux, but the flickering is making me bonkers. I have a bad feeling this Might Bright probably won't make it a year, either.

And I am not happy that it takes three batteries. I like to use rechargeables, and they do not charge in threes.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Pidgeon92 maybe that is what I'm doing wrong, I have the rechargeable ones and lost my instructions and have been just charging the 3 at a time.  I've noticed they aren't staying charged up that long.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My rechargables work well after I recharge them *fully*. I tried with just a few hours worth of charge and the light lost juice in no time, but now with a full charge it's been A-OK.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

I just got my Mighty Bright light today from Amazon. It is definitely bright. I hope I don't end up having a flickering problem.  Us men have enough problems as it is.    I may have to check into rechargeable batteries, if the regular batteries go fast.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I just got my Mighty Bright light today from Amazon. It is definitely bright. I hope I don't end up having a flickering problem. Us men have enough problems as it is.  I may have to check into rechargeable batteries, if the regular batteries go fast.


Have fun with your new light. Which one did you get? My batteries seem to last quite a while when I use the "lower" setting at first (as it's plenty bright enough) and then when that seems to dim I switch to the "brighter" setting before recharging. I find the batteries last much longer when I don't fall asleep and wake up with the light still on.

Hmmm, Mighty Bright, can we incorporate an auto-off soon, please?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I am starting to wonder how long these little lights really last... I loved my Verilux, but the flickering is making me bonkers. I have a bad feeling this Might Bright probably won't make it a year, either.
> 
> And I am not happy that it takes three batteries. I like to use rechargeables, and they do not charge in threes.


Charge 4 and rotate the extra one around. Or don't use it, which is more what I would do.

Betsy


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Have fun with your new light. Which one did you get? My batteries seem to last quite a while when I use the "lower" setting at first (as it's plenty bright enough) and then when that seems to dim I switch to the "brighter" setting before recharging. I find the batteries last much longer when I don't fall asleep and wake up with the light still on.
> 
> Hmmm, Mighty Bright, can we incorporate an auto-off soon, please?!


I got the Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Clip-On Light (Kindle Version) Black [Amazon Frustration-Free Packaging] I wonder if there is anything else that a great guy would need for his kindle.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Did you get your great skin, great cover and great books yet?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Did you get your great skin, great cover and great books yet?


No great skin yet. I have the Amazon Kindle cover. It is nice. I wouldn't say it is 'great.' As far as books go, I have 16 great books on the kindle thus far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I got the Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Clip-On Light (Kindle Version) Black [Amazon Frustration-Free Packaging] I wonder if there is anything else that a great guy would need for his kindle.


Well, a "basic" great guy would only need the basics...  Cover, skin, light, manpurse 

Betsy


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Charge 4 and rotate the extra one around. Or don't use it, which is more what I would do.
> 
> Betsy


I do the same with mine.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, a "basic" great guy would only need the basics...  Cover, skin, light, manpurse
> 
> Betsy


+2.75 for a witty reply.  There was a slight deduction for even bringing up "manpurse."


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Get your basic great skin going - no Kindles with their kit off allowed!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Heather, what's the status now on your light?  Did you end up buying a new one?


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Get your basic great skin going - no Kindles with their kit off allowed!


Can you use a skin with a hinge cover? I am such the Kindle virgin.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> +2.75 for a witty reply.  There was a slight deduction for even bringing up "manpurse."


LOL!

That was an afterthought to tease you.  It's really not a "basic."

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Can you use a skin with a hinge cover? I am such the Kindle virgin.


Absolutely!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Can you use a skin with a hinge cover? I am such the Kindle virgin.


Yup, as Betsy said - the skin goes on the front & back (not wrap around) and the hinge attaches to the side.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not the batteries because I use the adapter. I took it apart and doesn't appear that I can switch the bulb, so I'm going to get a new one. I meant to get one while I was out and about today but I forgot.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Yup, as Betsy said - the skin goes on the front & back (not wrap around) and the hinge attaches to the side.


Kool beans. I am glad I read the board first, before deciding on the Mighty Bright. I like it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's not the batteries because I use the adapter. I took it apart and doesn't appear that I can switch the bulb, so I'm going to get a new one. I meant to get one while I was out and about today but I forgot.


I hope you contact the company as it seems from what they say this shouldn't happen..... unless, of course, you abused it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I hope you contact the company as it seems from what they say this shouldn't happen..... unless, of course, you abused it.


not yet, but the flickering light makes me want to abuse it


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> not yet, but the flickering light makes me want to abuse it


If you decide to chuck it a nice abuse video would probably go viral in a matter of minutes.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> not yet, but the flickering light makes me want to abuse it


Send it to me. I will give it to Ripley.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't you already have a flickering light you could give to Ripley?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't you already have a flickering light you could give to Ripley?


Now that you mention it....


----------

